# اغلاق موضوع برنامج artcam pro 2010 كامل



## salah_design (10 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني 
اتوجه بالشكر للاخ خالد الاقرع على الموضوع وجهوده بالملتقى
لقد تم اغلاق الموضوع لعدم استفادة الاخوان منه 
بارك الله فيكم
ولا تحرمنا اخي خالد من جهودك وارجوا المعذرة لاغلاق الموضوع


----------



## رضا كامل (13 أكتوبر 2011)

اخ خالد قام بالرد و اعتذر عن التأخير و وعد بوضع رد مفصل بالصور.
فما الحكمة في الغلق في نفس بوم الرد ؟
فهذا سيمنعه من وضع الشرح و بالتالي لن يتمكن الأعضاء من الإستفادة .


----------



## salah_design (13 أكتوبر 2011)

رضا كامل قال:


> اخ خالد قام بالرد و اعتذر عن التأخير و وعد بوضع رد مفصل بالصور.
> فما الحكمة في الغلق في نفس بوم الرد ؟
> فهذا سيمنعه من وضع الشرح و بالتالي لن يتمكن الأعضاء من الإستفادة .



اخي رضا كامل
حياك الله يا غالي
اخي سبب الاغلاق ان الموضوع كان مهم حسب العنوان الموضوع
ولكن كثرت المشاركات وكثر الزوار ولم ينزل اي شي جديد 
وبعض الاخوه تضايقوا من الموضوع وتم ارسال رسائل خاصة لي لانهم لم يجدوا فائده مجرد ردود وشكر وانتظار انا من الناس الذين يحترمون الاخ خالد ولا انسى ذكر بعض المشاركات المهمة له 
وقلت في نفسي يضع الاخ خالد الشرح بموضوع جديد 
وهكذا نفتح الموضوع من جديد والبحث يكون اسهل لان الاخوة يقلبون كل المشاركات علهم يجدوا الشرح ولكن يذهب تعبهم هباء
ومن خلال هذه المشاركه اهيب باخي خالد ان يضع الشرح في موضوع جديد 
واشكركعلى الاهتمام واشكرك الاخ خالد على طرح علمه بين ايدي الاخوة بالملتقى
وكلنا عملنا خالص لوجه الله نسال الله القبول
بارك الله فيكم
تقبل تحياتي 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## رضا كامل (14 أكتوبر 2011)

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

أخي الكريم أعتقد أن لعله كان من الأفضل الإنتظار لبضعة أيام فلن نخسر شيئا.
لأن الإغلاق قد يفت في عضد صاحب الموضوع و قد يصيبه بضيق قد يصرفه عن استكمال الموضوع فنحرم بالتالي من الاستفادة منه و من عطائه الجميل .
و للإخوة الذين تضايقوا من طول الإنتظار أقول : سبحان من أودع في كل قلب ما يشغله . 
إن الله مع الصابرين .
و لكم و لأخينا الكريم خالد خالص تحياتي .
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .


----------



## salah_design (14 أكتوبر 2011)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك اخي على اهتمامك
واسال الله ان يوفقك لما يحب ويرضى
كما ارجوا ان يكون الاخ خالد قد قبل اعتذاري وان لا يكون هذا الاغلاق سبب في توقف عطائه المستمر
تقبل تحياتي يا طيب


----------



## خالد الاقرع (14 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز صلاح لا يهم اغلاق الموضوع 
سوف ابعث لك برسالة خاصة لفتح الموضوع عند تجهيز الدرس والمفاجاة لللاخوة بالمنتدى
قريبا جدا
اما الاخ رضى شكرا لك على اهتمامك 
لا تغضب يا صديقي ان شاء الله سوف اضع لك شرح رائع
تحياتي لكم


----------



## salah_design (15 أكتوبر 2011)

خالد الاقرع قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي العزيز صلاح لا يهم اغلاق الموضوع
> سوف ابعث لك برسالة خاصة لفتح الموضوع عند تجهيز الدرس والمفاجاة لللاخوة بالمنتدى
> قريبا جدا
> ...


اخي خالد
اشكرك على طيب اصلك ولطفك بالرد وهذا يدل على اخلاقك الكريمه
فارجوا ان تكون قبلت اعتذاري على اغلاق الموضوع
ولا تحرمنا من مواضيعك الشيقة
تقبل تحياتي


----------

